# paddle camping



## trevman (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys im new to this section of the forum but i have a question. me and some buddys are looking for some places to kayak and camp some overnighters and some three to four day trips in and around the area. we did a few runs on the hooch last year and they were fun but we are looking for something maybe north of atl or further west. we are semi experienced paddlers and over experienced campers. we are not looking to tackle any huge rapids but are willing to do what is necessary to get a good run in. thanks for the help btw.


----------



## allenww (Mar 18, 2010)

I try not to run real rapids while carrying my supper and my bed. 

So I would suggest the upper Etowah - certainly through the Lockheed property, but on an overnight you could start at Auraria. 

The Broad, the Ocmulgee, and the Flint also offer nice trips for a camping weekend. 

    wa


----------



## bighillbilly (Mar 18, 2010)

Why not run the Savannah river from Augusta to Savannah?  We do it in motorboats in a day.  It could be a good multiple day trip for canoes.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do not have this book, you should:

http://www.amazon.com/Canoeing-Kayaking-Guide-Georgia-Guides/dp/0897325583


----------



## catalpa (Mar 18, 2010)

We did Lake Jackson to Dykes Landing in Bleckley Co. on the Ocumglee last summer. Great trip not many places to camp when the river is up.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've done a 2 night trip on the Chocktawhatchee (Geneva AL) and have a route planned for the upper Etowah (1 or 2 night) and lower Etowah (1 or 2 night), and a 2 - 3 night trip on the Chatachooche below Columbus. PM me if you want details.


----------



## allenww (Mar 18, 2010)

*"planned" trips*

Mark, you been working to hard and not playing enough.

We talked about these trips a year ago, and now I hear you saying they are still dreams. 

You will regret that when your wife won't let you sit on the porch until you have taken your pills. 

      wa


----------



## marktaylor99 (Mar 18, 2010)

I know! The problem is my buddy and I have a canoe, but no one else has a craft and is too cheap to buy one. So we've been backpacking instead.
We are doing the Chatahoochee in late May, even if it's just the two of us. We are both in Columbus so the logistics of making the trip happen are easy.
We also have a backpacking trip to Cohutta wilderness planned for summertime- I'd like to hit the Etowah before fall but an weary of the water levels (upper).
Trevman- there is an outfitter just outside of Thomaston, GA called Flint River Outdoor Center. www.flintriveroutdoorcenter.com They will shuttle you 5, 10, or 20 mles up river and drop you off. I believe they also offer camping spot (s) that are 'legal'. You can also rent canoes and kayaks there. I've used them for a day trip before and recommend.


----------



## trevman (Mar 20, 2010)

wow thanks for all of the advice. its cool to know that there are others in here that have done this before.


----------



## jason t garrett (Mar 21, 2010)

Toccoa river upstream of Lake Blueridge offers a good weekend trip.  There is a  big bend in the river about halfway down from the put in that offers a good place to camp/ fish.  There is a section of small rapids down the river


----------



## cardfan (Mar 23, 2010)

head down to the flint river outdoor center (ask for Jimmy)...leave your car on his property and have him take you up to sprewell bluff (or goat mtn for a longer paddle)...paddle down to Owens island and spend a few nights....paddle back down to Jimmy's on the last day, jump in your car and head home...


----------



## trevman (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for the tip card fan


----------



## trevman (Mar 24, 2010)

randy i ordered your book it should be here soon.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 24, 2010)

Card Fan can that one be done in a jon boat


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want a real different adventure, put in at the Wacissa River, paddle down to Goose Pasture to camp and then take the slave canal out to the Aucilla River.  Camp near the mouth of the Aucilla and then paddle along the coast and camp on Rock Island.  Take out at Fennholloway River or Spring Warrior.  That has elements of a clear spring fed river and the flats of the gulf.  There are brochures and info on how to get camping pass for Rock Island available on line.


----------



## guitarzan (Mar 25, 2010)

I know this is a long way from you but some friend and I went down the Suwanee River in Florida back in December.  It was a great trip.  Florida has river camps that you can stay in.  They are only accessible from the river.  The river camps have screened in platforms, bath houses with hot water and porcelain and, at the time, they were free.  We did easy 34 miles in 3 days.  The best kayak camping experience I have ever had.  Here is the link.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/wilderness/rivercamps.cfm

Here is the link.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 25, 2010)

_Great info!_ Thanks,y'all.


----------



## propstruk (Mar 26, 2010)

Went to the Wacissa River and camped at Goose Pasture this past weekend!!   This is beautiful country and the weather is just right.

The Wacissa and Slave canal were great.  The Aucilla is VERY high right now though.  Don't attempt it unless you are a strong paddler.  

We also paddled the Econfina River and from the mouth of the Aucilla west to St Marks Lighthouse.

From Goose Pasture camp go about 2.5 miles east on Goose Pasture Rd and you will cross the Florida hiking trail.


----------



## jigman29 (Mar 26, 2010)

you can paddle tugaloo lake in northeast georgia and camp and fish a good bit.or go to the forrest service office up there and check which parts of the chatooga river are safe for paddling.I live up here and the chatooga is a great place to camp and you can tell your buddies that you paddled the river that deliverence was filmed on lol.


----------



## cardfan (Mar 27, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Card Fan can that one be done in a jon boat



Given the rain this winter and the time of year it is, I'd say yes....with that said, if spring is dry and you wait past early May, you'll be draggin that boat more than floatin in it...

By the way, Jimmy rents canoe's for those of you who need one...


----------



## jnobinger (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Trev,

When the folks and I were down in Cedar Key a couple years back the folks down there were raving about floating the Suwannee. Lots of good red fishing, mangrove snapper, wildlife.


----------



## wgatling (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm paddling the Etowah (Dawson Forest Section) this weekend. You are welcome to come along. It is a Georgia Canoeing Association trip from Hwy 9 to Kelly Bridge Rd.

You can use it to scout for possible camping spots along the way.

They have trips every weekend on everything from flat water to class 4 whitewater.

www.gapaddle.com


----------



## TRO (Apr 7, 2010)

*Paddle camping*

Check out the Tallapoosa River near Tallapoosa. Put in there and end up just across the AL line. Good fishing. I know an outfitter than can help you out if needed.


----------



## Cannon Man (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi TRO I live in Carrollton Ga. about 10 miles from Tallapoosa can you give me the name of the outfitter sounds like a good float.  Thanks


----------



## allenww (Apr 12, 2010)

ok. time for at least a short report.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 12, 2010)

10 of us paddled the Blackwater River near Pensacola this past Thursday - Saturday.  We only did a 20 mile stretch of river but it was nice to just take it easy and float with a little steering rather than strenuous paddling.

Beautiful river...shallow, but just right for paddling.  Not a single house on the entire 20 mile stretch.  It's virtually all state forest land so the scenery is awesome.

We put in Thursday morning @ State Rd 4 near the town of Baker, FL and floated down to Blackwater River State Park near Holt, FL.  I'd recommend it!


----------



## Richard6876 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Paddlin'*

Chattahoochee below Columbus or Flint south of Woodbury make great trips.  Watch out for Yellow Jacket Falls on Flint.  Up here in North Georgia, you could not ask for a better river than the Toccoa; lots of federal wildlife management land around it, trout fishing is wonderful, and there are very good put-in and take-out places.  Let me know if you want more infor on Toccoa.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 16, 2010)

Is the flint deep enough for a jon boat


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 16, 2010)

got a 3 day trip planned next weekend at flint river outdoor center. bunch of fellas from high school get together once a year a shoot the bull, canoe down, camp halfway usally at goat mtn., cookout and enjoy cold beverages. jim and the folks are pretty down to earth too.


----------



## akiahunter (Apr 16, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is the flint deep enough for a jon boat



was there last weekend with my boys fishin. put in at joe kurz wma and the water levels great right now, didnt have any problems, just not enough motor for the current. in the past have had to drag my boat though.


----------

